# Game #54 (2/15): Cleveland Cavaliers @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> *Lakers - Cavaliers Preview*
> 
> Bryant and the Lakers will try for a better result as they look to snap a season-high four-game losing streak Thursday at Staples Center when they face James and the Cavaliers for the second time in five days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Loosing streaks ends tonight...book it damnit! Gotta start out with a positive note heading towards All-Star weekend! 

Anyone lucky enough here to get tickets?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gibson and Z are both out for the Cavs


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is a MUST win. No mindgames Phil and Kobe. Do whatever the hell it takes to pull the W.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I guess all we can do is pray the lakers dont make fools of themselves again.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

i think we can take them


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can only hope we win...and I have a gut feeling we will. Kobe will not let us lose 5 straight games...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers win big, and Kobe Bryant goes off! Lakers with the win.

Let's go LA!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

29-28 Cavaliers after 1...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Can we really guard anyone?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Did Lamar just finish with his right hand?????????


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow Bynum has gotten so soft, he doesn't guard the paint at all. he gives up soft fouls and he won't take a charge he's no deterent at all. Plus he gives up a ton of Offensive rebounds. 

odom playing hard tonight still missing a ton of easy ones but going hard. 

Lebron is on a mission tonight, very determined, Kobe is gonna have to match his intensity.

Kobe looks alittle sluggish to me lately.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

omg that was such a travel


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom just got his 3rd foul of the first half...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Its quite hard to phathom with how bad we are why Kobe has been on the bench the whole quarter. PJ I think is regressing as a coach. its obvious we aren't that good right now, we don't even look like we can win a game body language wise. And the middle of the lane is like a highway. 

We need Kobe and Odom to play the whole game if neccessary we gotta get off this losing streak.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha's actually playing well for us right now...7 points and a couple of steals.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Smush parker's best play of the year .


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i can't believe why half this board hates sasha....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good job, Sasha! Three at the buzzer!

56-54 Cavs at the half...


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

great boost from sasha.

now if Phil would actually play kobe and lamar we might win this game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sasha! Gotta love his play in the 1st half. :clap: 


NOW WE NEED TO ****ING REBOUND THE GOD DAMN BALL!!!!:curse:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't mind Sasha at this point. he has got his stroke back and he's one of the only guys we have that can contain the dribbler halfway decently. 

We gotta win this game and reclaim some good feeling going into the allstar break.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe just missed a free throw after making 43 in a row.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the nice dunk! Lakers off to a great start in the 2nd half.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I mean really, is Bynum gonna guard the paint he can't even close on Eric freaking Snow. Only up 2 in a game the cavs are sleep walking through. 

Odom gets picked just holding the ball and looking , Just make a quick move for once in life Lamar please.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe not moving well, looks alittle slow tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't even care if Bynum gets called for a flagrant right now...just foul somebody hard! Doesn't need to injure anyone, but just knock someone on their *** and defend the paint! 

Cavs just tied it up...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers down 3 now...Kobe just got a tech...he's getting furious with the refs...a couple of times now it looks like Kobe's been fouled and nothing's been called...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We started out the quarter playing well...not so much, now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe looks pissed...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe how incredibly bad we are at defending in the paint...wow.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Kobe looks pissed...


I would be too...not shooting the ball with 1.6 seconds left on the clock is flat out evidence you don't care about the game. Bynum needs to be benched the whole 4th.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

sasha keeping us in the game. lol

as if our defense isn't bad enough, whenever we finally do play good D, they call a foul


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum can't block Snow's shot PJ needs to bench his *** and play Ronny and Cook in the post. Bynum isn't doing ****. 

We aren't guarding anyone, and if we don't shake this team up we might not make the playoffs because there's a book out on us we don't guard the ball, we give up And 1's and the offensive boards. 

Bynum won't set the tone and just foul the crap outta someone to at least make his presence felt, he won't take a charge , won't challenege a shot. 

Looks like another sorry F'ing loss.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

NYK killed us in the paint last time, the Cavs are doing the same tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum cuts it to one...and then gives us the lead.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I love how LAmar is playin tonight.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

drew's body language just looks horrible.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Great flop by Varejao :clap:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I ****ing hate when the ****ing center flops against the SMALLEST GUY ON THE COURT!!! ugh!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah we're getting the good Lamar tonight unfortunately other than Sasha and Kobe no one else has a pulse.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Silk D said:


> drew's body language just looks horrible.


Looks like Eli manning after he throws a pick, you can't drop your head and pout like a damn kid, gotta toughen up mentally.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cleveland hasn't had a turnover for the last 18 minutes...we need to cause some turnovers!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Looks like Eli manning after he throws a pick, you can't drop your head and pout like a damn kid, gotta toughen up mentally.


Werd


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This game is getting intense.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

lovin kobe's energy right now.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I have this bad feeling were going to get killed down low when Cook came in for Bynum, so far he's proving me right.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Cant wait for Luke and Kwame to get back, we're going to kick all kinds of asses when healthy.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

you know, I sure hope he's not seriously hurt, but mabye mo's tweak is a blessing in disguise. I'm really glad he's not out there right now


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, it'll definitely be a sight for sore eyes...

This game is coming down to the wire, just like the game on Sunday. Let's just hope this time around, at home, we don't blow it late in the game.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Smush!!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

kobe's gotta guard lebron. he's the only one the refs won't call BS fouls on.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Lebron and Wade travels all the time and they cant let Kobe slip on that one?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Good sub by PJ pulling Cook into the game, he gives us alittle space out there offensively. Kobe should dive and kick out to either Cook, Smush or Sasha. 

Gotta hit them boards all 5 guys.

We've been butchering the close games because of our defense, gotta dig deep for this one.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow worst officiating game ive ever scene...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man I'm getting a bad feeling now...we're down by 4 with 1:52 left...


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm convince the nba refs have decided to blow the whistle on andrew before he even leaves the ground


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

That will do it:clap:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Smush Is ****


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Man I'm getting a bad feeling now...we're down by 4 with 1:52 left...


Its been like that the last 4 games...i think we like losing


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Snow is what 9/10 tonight at the line? and he's a career 56% Ft shooting this season?


Man , them basketballl gods really hates us :lol:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow...


rebounding and holding the ball is not really hard you know.



just wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I cant believe it, we cant rebound the ****ing ball


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Ronny Turiaf comes right in the game and didn't block out at all. Incredible the loser mentality of the laker players is stunning. Why wouldn't you spread out and just block the **** out.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Amazing way to lose again.. Turiaf comes in for Cook when Bron is at the line.. Gets outhustled for the board and the Cavs get 2 more ft's.. 

Game!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

****ing pathetic really.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I just can't believe that Ronny had a mindlock, I can't believe we let Snow kill us in the clutch. Eric Snow the slowest guard in the league. 

Why would Smush crowd Snow in the pick and roll WHY.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> ****ing pathetic really.


No ****


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I just threw up a little in my mouth.....


good night..


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

ouch...


give the cavs credit, the earned it. thank gawd the breaks here. hurry back luke and Kwame!!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

LA's first 5 game losing skid since Phil took over in the Shaq less era. Mentally this team just dont have it, its sad really.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow, Im so pissed right now... Like someone just said, we have a loser mind right now.. I dont know why... Smush...please, Snow is ****ing old and you get beaten time after time after time..Lol And someone please rebound the ****ing ball next time down the stretch! It is 2 consecutive game we cant rebound the damn ball in the situation like this...

****, i have alots more to say but..oh well, at least this is the old year for me, next year hope it gonna be better..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I pretty much feel like crying right now...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The way we are losing is just amazing. 

Kwame and Luke really mean everything to us in terms of physical play, experience, IQ, and athleticism. I had no idea it was so glaring, I see it now. 

We can't get stops and we can't rebound the ball its quite simple. 

And our coach is too old and hurting to prodd the team when they are playing lazy, hell PJ doesn't even argue for us with the refs anymore at least he coulc get up ,and argue a call every now and then get thrown out something, Maybe he's too hurt to coach.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

The way some players are playing, its like their asking for a trade.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I seriously can't believe we're 30-24 right now...

How are the Lakers not the most frustrating team to watch in the NBA?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I just wanted to stop by to say good game Laker fans. I know it's not the way you wanted to head into the break, but hopefully you'll get a chance to get healthy over the break and finish the season strong.

Kobe vs. Lebron is always an awesome matchup.

Good luck and stay healthy fellas.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

:curse: :rocket: :banghead: :hurl:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brandname said:


> I just wanted to stop by to say good game Laker fans. I know it's not the way you wanted to head into the break, but hopefully you'll get a chance to get healthy over the break and finish the season strong.
> 
> Kobe vs. Lebron is always an awesome matchup.
> 
> Good luck and stay healthy fellas.


Thanks, yo. We need all the luck we can get right now.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Ronny Turiaf comes right in the game and didn't block out at all. Incredible the loser mentality of the laker players is stunning. Why wouldn't you spread out and just block the **** out.


Turiaf did block out but Varajan (I can't spell his name) used his reach over Ronny to effect the rebound. Ronny did not hold on to the ball, then it bounced off odom to the floor and then that's all she wrote.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think the only word that can describe all of this is *frustration.*


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

ok, now that my blood pressure is back to normal. Lamar looked decent out there in the second half. not nearly at the level we need him, but he looks like he's on track. also, despite the fact that the cavs didn't look too good on offense, we actually showed some signs of defense in the second half. we were in the game the whole time until their sasha's three. that was a killer. it was a good game, n both teams could've won, they just wanted it more.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, I've calmed down as well...

I just can't wait until we get Kwame & Luke back...

You know what game started this all in my opinion? The game against the Spurs with Finley's three...we were winning and then just like that, we lost in the final seconds (which has now been a theme). Heading into the road trip off that note, and then Kobe's suspension...it just killed any momentum we had.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I wouldn't get to worried about you're team. Kobe looks great and Brown will provide the interior defender you need and Odom still looks not even close to 100%. Plus, Luke Walton is an absolute critical part of the Lakers. Really missing his passing and his smarts on offense


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

If we dont get kidd...i would love to start sasha..and bench that peice of **** parker


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The worst part is that there is a chance the Lakers won't get better even if they get Walton and Kwame back. They may provide the physicality and effort needed but the real reason why the Lakers were so good in the begininng is the chemistry. The Lakers don't have that anymore and it all started with one event that lead to a chain reaction of events. First Odom left. The team still held on great because 1. Walton remained solid, 2. Kobe pick up his aggresiveness, and 3. They still Had the Kwame/Bynum combo going. So what does fate take away next? Kwame. In the beginning this did not seem too bad because Bynum played great the first several games of restarting. His great play after Kwame got injured overshadow a lot of issues involving bench rotation. Farmer, Evans, and Cook were probably most effected by rotation problems and soon their chemistry was hit - the Lakers great bench was now one of the worst benches. Next it came appearant that even though Bynum could rebound and score a bit, he could not keep centers out of the paint to save his life. Soon Lakers could not keep anybody out of the paint. Odom returns to the team. But after two games, Fate takes away Walton (the Player who is really responsible for Odom great play). Without Walton to help run the offense and rotate defensively, Odom struggles playing with the new lineup - while the Lakers is still missing Kwame. Kobe, who has now become Phil's mouth piece, has not change his game plan of pass first, shoot later, and don't complain. Soon losses begin to pile up with the overall bodylanguage of the players (I guess not including Kobe....) slipping into depression. Then the Lakers hit rock bottom where they are now......no chemistry. 

It's almost as if God said, "**** You Laker Fans" and set all this in motion. If the Team doesn't believe they could win (poor chemistry) then adding Walton and Kwame willl not help.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Time are unbelievably tough right now. I get so ****ing pissed everytime this teams sinks into lethargic mode. What is with this idea we have adopted? Slumping of the shoulders, *****ing at teammates after poor rotations, constantly crying to the refs. It's like every little thing affects this group. Serious contenders don't have this weakminded mentality. Hell, playoff teams don't. Aside from the obvious frustration of watching your favorite team lose another, how ****ing annoying is it getting to see nearly every game decided at the damn free throw line. How many were there tonight? 90 FTs all together? This is really getting stupid with the sissy ****. It makes me absolutely sick to see bigs like Varejao hitting the floor like a ton of bricks(Jordan Farmar) crashed into his chest. That's just utterly disgusting. Kwame Brown does the same ****. Brian Cook, etc. The idea of running in front of somebody just to fall down really chaps my ***. This is actually considered good "defense". What the **** ever. Frustrated....


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> If we dont get kidd...i would love to start sasha..and bench that peice of **** parker



yeah, I forgot to mention sasha's play tonight. he played pretty good, and looks like he's got his confidence back. he always gets an "A" for effort.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We should seriously try and re-do the starting lineup. I'd like to try this out after the break:

PG - Sasha
SG - Kobe
SF - Odom
PF - Cook
C - Bynum

Once Luke & Kwame get back, it would be...

PG - Sasha
SG - Kobe
SF - Luke
PF - Odom
C - Bynum


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Time are unbelievably tough right now. I get so ****ing pissed everytime this teams sinks into lethargic mode. What is with this idea we have adopted? Slumping of the shoulders, *****ing at teammates after poor rotations, constantly crying to the refs. It's like every little thing affects this group. Serious contenders don't have this weakminded mentality. Hell, playoff teams don't. Aside from the obvious frustration of watching your favorite team lose another, how ****ing annoying is it getting to see nearly every game decided at the damn free throw line. How many were there tonight? 90 FTs all together? This is really getting stupid with the sissy ****. It makes me absolutely sick to see bigs like Varejao hitting the floor like a ton of bricks(Jordan Farmar) crashed into his chest. That's just utterly disgusting. Kwame Brown does the same ****. Brian Cook, etc. The idea of running in front of somebody just to fall down really chaps my ***. This is actually considered good "defense". What the **** ever. Frustrated....


Yeah I have to agree...what happened to the days of big guys going for the shot block or laying a hard foul. Everyone tries to flop nowadays..


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

http://www.cbs2.com/video/[email protected] - Kobe postgame comments


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Lakers have a horrific PG rotation. Smush and Sahsa should each be marginal players but are forced to play major minutes.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

AllEyezonTX said:


> http://www.cbs2.com/video/[email protected] - Kobe postgame comments


Nice to see that Kobe is all happy! Who cares about the losing streak? It's the new Kobe!! 

I'm fed up with this nice guy ****.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> We should seriously try and re-do the starting lineup. I'd like to try this out after the break:
> 
> PG - Sasha
> SG - Kobe
> ...


Have you not learned anything from the past losing streak? START KWAME!!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Nice to see that Kobe is all happy! Who cares about the losing streak? It's the new Kobe!!
> 
> I'm fed up with this nice guy ****.


It would have been nice for Kobe to get a little angry about a month ago but now it's too late and all an anger burst would do is cause more distraction to a struggling team if the media over plays it (which they will and Kobe knows that). The Last thing he wants the team to go through is before every game a reporter asking the players about what made Kobe angry and how they feel about Him and so forth (think 04-05 after Chucky Atkins comments and 05-06 after the Locker outburst with Odom. The media never let it go until the 81 point game that Kobe played)


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Another horrible loss. Allowing the team with one of the worst offense in the league to drop 114 on you.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The One said:


> Have you not learned anything from the past losing streak? START KWAME!!!!


You're right...I didn't even realize I put Bynum there.

PG - Sasha
SG - Kobe
SF - Luke
PF - Odom
C - Kwame


----------

